# [SOLVED] Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade



## Jasmine321 (Jun 6, 2008)

Earlier today I made a failed attempt of installing Windows XP onto a partition on my Vista 32x computer. It turned out I erased the boot sector for Vista and now I can only run XP...oops. (big loss there)

This doesn't really bother me as Vista is an unideal OS for my needs, and gave me a lot of grief for ~3 months.

The problem I have right now is I have to connect to the internet via a PPPoE port and I don't have the devices for that along with other devices in the "Other Devices" section, and I have to download the files and transfer them to my computer via a USB flash device.

My computer specs are as follows:

Acer Aspire 5520
-AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual-Core
-Up to 384MB NVIDIA GeForce 7000M graphics
Turbocache
-1GB DDR2 RAM


The drivers I am in need of:
- Base System Device -PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 1, device 4, function 3)
- Base System Device -PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 1, device 4, function 2)
- Base System Device -PCI Slot 1 (PCI bus 1, device 4, function 4)
- Coprocessor (PCI bus 0, device 1, function 3)
*- Ethernet Controller (PCI bus 0, device 10, function 0)
- Ethernet Controller (PCI bus 5, device 0, function 10)*
- PCI Device (PCI bus 0, device 7, function 0)
- SM Bus Controller (PCI bus 0, device 1, function 1)
- Video Controller (VGA Compatible)
(PCI bus 0, device 1, function 1)

I believe the bolded Ethernet controllers are a more pressing issue since I could most likely get online from my own computer with these installed and download the rest on the spot.

Thanks a lot in advance, this will save me so much grief if this gets sorted =).


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

see the following for fixing your vista boot. scroll down to vistabootpro
http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/wind...on-your-pre-installed-windows-vista-computer/

you may want to get it going since without it, you could void your warranty.


as far as your drivers, did you check with acer to see if they had xp drivers?


----------



## Jasmine321 (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah it's already too late as I've destroyed the Vista boot sector by overriding it with XP, they can send in my computer to be fixed but not only does it cost, it is time consuming and on top of that, I do not desire to run with Vista again, XP is so much smoother! =)
Good thing I can access C: (Vista) for all my work etc, while XP is running under drive D:

I wish I had taken the time to investigate partitioning more effectively, but the inconvenience Vista was causing me was driving me up the wall.

Yes I went to the Acer website but I only saw Vista drivers for my 5520 model, and thought I'd better check in first!

Any help you could give is appreciated, I've been reading other Vista--->XP downgrade threads on these forums for tips. =)

Here is the link to my Acer Aspire 5520, as to why I wasn't sure what I should do about this.

http://support.acer-euro.com/drivers/notebook/as_5520.html

Downloaded some of the Vista updates, about 1/3rd of the ? files disappeared off the "Other Devices" list, going to keep downloading and transferring and see how the list ends up


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

Hi,
Here is a link that contains both Vista and XP divers for your model:
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/AcerDrivers/Aspire 5520.pdf
If you have not done so you should have installed the CHIPSET driver first. Failure to do so may cause problems for installing additional drivers. From what I see on your screen shot, I do not think the Chipset driver is installed.

This link may also help with some drivers (Different model but it is compatible):
http://www.acerpanam.com/synapse/forms/AcerDrivers/Aspire 7520.pdf

Just besure to select XP Drivers from the list and not VISTA.
The order should be Chipset (Nvidia), Video (Nvidia), LAN (part of chipset), WLAN (Atheros or Broadcom Wlan), Do a full microsoft Update 
(except SP3), 
UAA Driver (KB888111), Audio, Modem. Then any remaining drivers you may need (Card Reader, Web cam, etc.)

Good Luck,
Bill

Audio, Modem


----------



## Jasmine321 (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome, I'll roll back the other drivers and do them again, thank you =)

Rolled back everything I did yesterday, installed the chipset which had whatever base ethernet stuff I needed, was able to get online via my computer, downloading drivers there...I LOVE YOU!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

Let me know how you make out
Bill


----------



## leuname (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

Hello,

I am also having the same problem as the original poster. However, I have Windows XP 64 bit not 32 bit and I cannot find any working drivers for the chipset and video card. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

P.S.- I have the same laptop as the original poster.


----------



## leuname (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

I have managed to find them. Thanks anyways.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

Hi Jasmine321,
I am glad you have everthing working,
Let me know if your issues are settled (NO errors in the device manager)!
Glad to help out.
Bill


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Drivers for Vista to XP downgrade*

Hi Leuname,
Sorry I was not atop of this, but you had a different OS (64 Bit). Although 64 Bit OS is different, alot of the drivers are the same:4-dontkno. You did not specify, but am GLAD you got it running.
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## ldweeks (Jul 23, 2008)

I've installed Windows Server 2003 SP2 (x86) onto the exact same computer as the guy who started this post: Acer aspire 552, AMD Athlon 64 X2, Dual-Core Processor TK-55, 1.8 GHz, 768MG RAM, etc.

The OS can't find drivers for:
Audio Device on High Definition Audio Bus
Base System Device
Base System Device
Base System Device
Coprocessor
Ethernet Controller
Ethernet Controller
Modem Device on High Definition Audio Bus
PCI Device
SM Bus Controller

I am assuming that I'm having a problem with the chipset, just like the other guy, so I have tried to download the appropriate drivers. However, I simply can't find the right ones. The links you have don't seem to work anymore, and the European Acer site only lists Vista drivers for my model. I've looked at the drivers for a few other models, but I can't seem to get any to work.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

